# your user name



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

i keep looking at usernames and wonder why people picked that particular name and what it means..
well unless its like.. "bobnewyork" or something..
I picked mergirl because ..well i am a girl and i like the sea.. (hmm i wish i had a much better story..)
So why did you pick your names? What do they mean to you? etc etc 

xmer


----------



## SupaSexi (Sep 17, 2008)

Well mine is kinda easy to figure out, but I chose it because I am a supa-sized bbw and I am sexy. Its also been one of my email names for a long time, so I just used it here.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

SupaSexi said:


> Well mine is kinda easy to figure out, but I chose it because I am a supa-sized bbw and I am sexy. Its also been one of my email names for a long time, so I just used it here.


ahhh good name!! i like the spelling of "sexi" too! Did they already have supersexy when you signed up to email?? lmao.,
i hate it when that happens.. and you have to be like mergirl_69 or something!! gah!

p.s thats not my email btw lol


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 17, 2008)

Lastminute"dot"Tom was what my dad called me for doing all my coursework on the night before it was due, it had a nice ring to it, so it stuck


----------



## bexy (Sep 17, 2008)

Well my name is Bexy, and I like to think I'm a little bit delicious? 

I wish my user name was just Bexy now though...


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Well my name is Bexy, and I like to think I'm a little bit delicious?
> 
> I wish my user name was just Bexy now though...



I like your username just how it is...This is how I put it together:

I think: "Oh...Bexy...sounds cute..oh hey..she's a hot girl." "Licious...oooh...thighs...nibbles..."

and then i realize im perving out and try to behave. lol


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> Lastminute"dot"Tom was what my dad called me for doing all my coursework on the night before it was due, it had a nice ring to it, so it stuck


ahhhhh lmao.. really?? brilliant! i was actually wondering about yours.. i thought maby you sold holidays or something!! lmao


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 17, 2008)

My name is Melanie but I prefer to be called Mellie...and I live in California. CAMellie


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Well my name is Bexy, and I like to think I'm a little bit delicious?
> 
> I wish my user name was just Bexy now though...


Daaaaam right!! (you need to say that out loud in a "shaft" voice):wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I like your username just how it is...This is how I put it together:
> 
> I think: "Oh...Bexy...sounds cute..oh hey..she's a hot girl." "Licious...oooh...thighs...nibbles..."
> 
> and then i realize im perving out and try to behave. lol


You know rowan.. there just arnt enough perverts in the world i feel! lol
your name reminds me of "The wicker man" cause the wee girl thats missing in it is called rowan.. it also reminds me of my friend who's kid is called Rowan.. well and trees too i guess.. so why you Rowan?? Is it something treesome?
hmm treesome sounds like a sexual act between consenting foliage!! toot!!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> My name is Melanie but I prefer to be called Mellie...and I live in California. CAMellie


OH!!!!! right.. i thought you were called Camellie.. but its like two for one.. you get to say your name AND where you come from! Excellent work madame!!!

x


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

My user name is just a reference to a monster from the _Final Fantasy_ series. I'm a videogame geek. :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> My user name is just a reference to a monster from the _Final Fantasy_ series. I'm a videogame geek. :happy:


ahhhh..yes. Geeks are cool!! An oxymoron i know.. but it should be printed on a t-shirt i feel..


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

*HDANGEL15 - pretty simple stuff here...

but HD = Harley Davidson

I am an angel of course you all can see my halo through the wires ........

and the 15th is my bday.*


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 17, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> > I like your username just how it is...This is how I put it together:
> ...



I'm tellin' ya Bexy, you should have made your name Buxyluscious... You know... as in buxom + luscious.

...and Rowan, your's should have been Rawrr-Rawrr... you know, like a sexy lioness sound! 




Mmmmmmkey.... as for my online name. Basically the name, "fa_man_stan" can be broken down into these components:

"fa" (Because I'm a FA)

"_" (Because I'm a geeky guy who likes to have UNIX friendly file names)

"man" (Because I'm of the male gender)

"_" (Because I'm redundant and I couldn't think of any other character that would function in place of a blank space... and again, there is that element of "I'm a geeky guy who likes to have UNIX friendly file names")

"stan" (Because that's my name)


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 17, 2008)

I picked mine from that poem about what little girls are made of "sugar and spice and everything nice" plus I kinda like to think I'm sweet and spicy too.


----------



## Mythik (Sep 17, 2008)

My given name was taken.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *HDANGEL15 - pretty simple stuff here...
> 
> but HD = Harley Davidson
> 
> ...


ahhhhhh.. cool! 
I love this!! Its so interesting to find the hidden meanings behind peoples user names!!!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm tellin' ya Bexy, you should have made your name Buxyluscious... You know... as in buxom + luscious.
> 
> ...and Rowan, your's should have been Rawrr-Rawrr... you know, like a sexy lioness sound!
> 
> ...


or the obvious meanings!!! lmao still brilliant!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I picked mine from that poem about what little girls are made of "sugar and spice and everything nice" plus I kinda like to think I'm sweet and spicy too.


awwww.. plus awwww again cause i needed more characters to post that!! lol


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Mythik said:


> My given name was taken.


Sooo why mythik?


----------



## Tracy (Sep 17, 2008)

Its my given name-simple as that.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine carried over from chat. I sort of have Misty to thank for it 

I changed my name a billion times there, and I think one night I changed it 6 times just being silly. Then someone said "you goof" because of whatever it was I said or did so I made it "Goof" and Misty, and Renee said "You'd better not change that one!"-so I didnt :bow:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 17, 2008)

There's a VEEEEEERY long story behind this that is alot more complicated than it has a right to be & involves a mate of mine at another board... I'm not goiving you the long version because I couldn't be arsed typing it right now. 

Basically, it boils down to: World Championship Wrestling circa 2000, Mike Awesome (one of my all-time favourite wrestlers,incidentally) being given the gimmick of "Fat Chick Thriller", me joining a wrestling board circa 2003, being given the nickname of "Fat Chick Thriller". My login name was "Maxx" derived from a real-life nickname (Macs/Max/Maxx).
"Fat Chick Thriller" Mike Awesome + Maxx= "Fat Chick Thriller" Maxx Awesome
& an online handle that has stuck to this very day... thankyouplease:bow:


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

mergirl said:


> You know rowan.. there just arnt enough perverts in the world i feel! lol
> your name reminds me of "The wicker man" cause the wee girl thats missing in it is called rowan.. it also reminds me of my friend who's kid is called Rowan.. well and trees too i guess.. so why you Rowan?? Is it something treesome?
> hmm treesome sounds like a sexual act between consenting foliage!! toot!!



Lol....heh..im into treesome stuff...heh lol

Well...as one can easily tell, I'm Irish and a natural redhead and I had always wished my parents had named me something a bit more traditional, and so as an adult I chose my own name and there ya have it


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 17, 2008)

Im a fan of GWAR.


----------



## CodiBrock (Sep 17, 2008)

If you add a space in the middle you have my name. I know. It's oh so original. But if you want a fun explanation, the handle I use on DA is awesome. 

Whip-It-Out. A) It's the funniest thing to say to a man, and the funniest action a man can do. B) Hyphens are always fun. 

=3


----------



## Shosh (Sep 17, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Well my name is Bexy, and I like to think I'm a little bit delicious?
> 
> I wish my user name was just Bexy now though...



So ask Conrad if you can change it to Bexy.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 17, 2008)

My Username? Um well it is my name. I also get Shoshie and Shosh, which are also my names. One name is not enough for me, simple as that.


----------



## keeothie (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine was my nickname in junior high school...and it just kind of stuck.


----------



## southernfa (Sep 17, 2008)

Southernfa. Self evident, civilised places don't get a lot more south than NZ although over the years it has caused confusion for folk who think I hail from the southern US states....


----------



## dragorat (Sep 17, 2008)

*I've always been a fan of Medieveltype stuff.I'm a big D&D fan.I have a collection of dragon related stuff.When I lived in Fla.,I spent a yr. & 1/2 as Chuck E.Cheese....Hence the Rat....together Dragorat!*


----------



## gildalive (Sep 17, 2008)

Gilda Live was the name of Gilda Radner's Broadway show back in 1979. It's amazing. If you like Gilda Radner's SNL characters you will love it. She's one of my heroes. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GwY1K9tPTo If you watch this, ignore the weird cut between the opening and the brownie sketch. 

On a related note, I just found out from Aris tonight that some people thought I was a dude. So henceforth my man name is Gil Dalive.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 17, 2008)

American philosopher noted for his work on the implications of science.

Nagel came to the United States in 1911 and received American citizenship in 1919. He taught philosophy at Columbia University from 1931 to 1970.

Formerly an exponent of logical realism, Nagel later abandoned a realistic ontology for an empirical and theoretical philosophy of science. His book An Introduction to Logic and Scientific Method (1934; with Morris R. Cohen) richly illustrates the function of logical principles in scientific method in the natural and social sciences and in law and history. In Logic Without Metaphysics (1957) he defended a naturalistic interpretation of logic, denying the ontological necessity of logico-mathematical principles and arguing that they must be understood according to their function in specific inquiries. The Structure of Science (1961) analyzes the nature of explanation, the logic of scientific inquiry, and the logical structure of the organization of scientific knowledge. His other books include Sovereign Reason (1954), Gödel’s Proof (1958; with James R. Newman), and Teleology Revisited and Other Essays (1979). From Britannica Online.

Just one of my fave contemporary philosophers. :wubu: A very cool guy who toiled in relative obscurity and made some really important advances re the nature of knowledge. Yup, I'm that freaking geeky. :blush: His name letters can also make some cool word jumbles; Nester Glean, for one easy example. It was an online namesake I was already using when I found Dims. In retrospect I'd prolly choose something a bit less obscure. :doh:


----------



## ekmanifest (Sep 17, 2008)

E and K are my initials
Manifest to welcome the good things I am manifesting in my life


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 17, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia - cuz it is my favorite Grateful Dead song.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 17, 2008)

Sadly I Picked this one before I knew there was already a "Plump Princess" Name Taken. Now I Feel kinda bad.


I took it because I Love to be spoiled rotten, whether materialistically, Physically, Or Emotionally. And Cause I am proud to be Plump. THUSLY "Your Plump Princess" WAS CREATED! ;D And now I even like it cause I like to think I really AM a Plump Princess! 

;D Hot and wanted by all. XD


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> E and K are my initials
> Manifest to welcome the good things I am manifesting in my life



Love it!

I just got my vision board today and I am already starting to manifest many wonderful things in my life.


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 18, 2008)

Raegan, my given name. 

Because I'm not nearly as clever as I'd like to think I am.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 18, 2008)

I resent that -- it's not a user name!
Everything done with this name is _totally_ consensual, thankyouverymuch.

Seriously, it's derived from the lyrics to War Again by Boingo (formerly Oingo Boingo), from their 1994 self-titled album.*



> Aren't you glad we got smart bombs,
> It's a good thing our bombs are clever
> It's a shame that our kids are dumb,
> But our bombs are smart, what a lucky thing now



*Link Note: I have no comment regarding the video content of the link, which is referenced solely for its audio track.
-Rusty


----------



## KotR (Sep 18, 2008)

KnightOfTheRunes was an old SN I'd used on AOL for various RP purposes, and it kind of stuck for a bit as I jumped to Diablo II forums and some other places before taking on some different names elsewhere. KOTR was something I naturally got abbreviated to, and while some confuse it with Knights Of The Round or even Knights Of The Old Republic, I only bother correcting if I think they'd care.

So, for the sake of brevity, just went to KotR here.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Brilliant! its great to find out about the user names you all use.. some are Waaaaay imaginative!!!


----------



## bexy (Sep 18, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I like your username just how it is...This is how I put it together:
> 
> I think: "Oh...Bexy...sounds cute..oh hey..she's a hot girl." "Licious...oooh...thighs...nibbles..."
> 
> and then i realize im perving out and try to behave. lol



lol!! ok well I will keep it at bexylicious just for you my lovely


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I picked mine from that poem about what little girls are made of "sugar and spice and everything nice" plus I kinda like to think I'm sweet and spicy too.



Yes...yes she is 

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 18, 2008)

he or she that guesses mine gets a cheeto!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 18, 2008)

I love finding out about everyone's usernames. I learn something new everytime there's a thread like this. Sometimes when I try to guess why a person has a certain name I'm totally off or other times I'm reading the name all wrong and when they explain it I feel like...:doh:
Although I am quite imaginative in real life my username doesn't reflect that much! I'm a girl, I'm from New Jersey and my zip code is 07093. Ta da!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 18, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> he or she that guesses mine gets a cheeto!



If it were a Dorito... Or even a Frito... Though neither of those can make orange fingers...

I like this name thing too, but I swore I've posted/explained it on the boards before... Was there a previous thread like this?

Anywho, mine is just two nicknames I "earned" thoughout school put together. "Blackjack" came from always having a deck of cards in my bookbag, and I think it's a cool name anyway. Truth be told, I cannot shuffle a deck of cards. At all. I have to kinda mash them together. It's not that I haven't tried, my hands are just incapable of performing this task and I can't explain why. "Jeeves" closely resembles my last name, and a fellow choir member once referred to me as "Jeeves," because I was the one always going to get stuff for other people. Ah hell, I admit it, I was an Educatoris Domesticus (idk...). That one spread, until a lot of my friends called me it. When coming up with an AIM name, I thought, why not combine them? So it became my SN, username (for a variety of websites), and callsign (for video games). Though that callsign has been usurped by "Hydroxyl Ted." Long story.


----------



## olwen (Sep 18, 2008)

Isn't there already a thread about this topic?

Anywho, mine's a character in a welsh fairy tale, Culhwch ac Olwen, from The Mabinogion. 

Her father, a cursed giant will die if she ever marries and so makes her lover, Culhwch go thru some ridiculously impossible trials to win her hand in marriage. Since he is King Arthur's cousin he of course succeeds and they live happily ever after.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

We had various threads about this topic, but they are quite far away, now...

Back to the topic...

First, I have to say that I love wolves...

My user name started out as a CB handle in the early 1990s...

Some years later, as I started to surf the web, I thought it would make a nice user name/eMail handle... had to find out I'm not the only one...


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

i was thinking there must have been a thred at some point about this..i havnt seen any though and i'm sure there are loads of new peeps with mental names to add to the list! Hmmmmmmm...i'm a wee bit frightened to guess why larry the shivering chipmonk is... but then i have been wondering about his name for about 8 years now as i chatted to him in the chat forums!! Tell us!!! pleaaasssssse!!! lol

xx


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Yes...yes she is
> 
> :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:



Awww thanks Chickie :happy: You're very sweet and spicy too and of course as always HAWT !!:wubu:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah there was a post like this before long ago and I think someone got my name right.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> yeah there was a post like this before long ago and I think someone got my name right.



I thought it was from the Powerpuff Girls 

Or a cartoon very much akin to it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2008)

My name is a cross between my chat ID "Green Eyes", which is what I had first before finding the forums, and my most used internet ID "originalfairyqueen"

http://profiles.yahoo.com/originalfairyqueen


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, my first ever e-mail address was bmann0413, so it just stuck. The 0413, of course, is my birthday (April 13th).

As for the B-Mann... it's because, in my family, my nickname is Bud. I was nicknamed after a beer... :doh:

It's an interesting story if anyone wants to hear it.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 20, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, my first ever e-mail address was bmann0413, so it just stuck. The 0413, of course, is my birthday (April 13th).
> 
> As for the B-Mann... it's because, in my family, my nickname is Bud. I was nicknamed after a beer... :doh:
> 
> *It's an interesting story if anyone wants to hear it*.




Oooh, I want to hear it! I'm nosy.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, when I was born, I had a low blood count (my dad donated his blood for me so thank him because if it wasn't for him, I wouldn't be here). So because of this, I had to be put in an incubator or something like that. And because it was so bright in there, I had to wear these little sunglasses thingies.

So when my folks saw me in the incubator in nothing but the sunglasses and my diaper, they said that I looked like I was on the beach, enjoying a nice cold Bud Light. Hence, my nickname was given to me that day.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 20, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, when I was born, I had a low blood count (my dad donated his blood for me so thank him because if it wasn't for him, I wouldn't be here). So because of this, I had to be put in an incubator or something like that. And because it was so bright in there, I had to wear these little sunglasses thingies.
> 
> So when my folks saw me in the incubator in nothing but the sunglasses and my diaper, they said that I looked like I was on the beach, enjoying a nice cold Bud Light. Hence, my nickname was given to me that day.


awww.. best name story EVER!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 20, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, when I was born, I had a low blood count (my dad donated his blood for me so thank him because if it wasn't for him, I wouldn't be here). So because of this, I had to be put in an incubator or something like that. And because it was so bright in there, I had to wear these little sunglasses thingies.
> 
> So when my folks saw me in the incubator in nothing but the sunglasses and my diaper, they said that I looked like I was on the beach, enjoying a nice cold Bud Light. Hence, my nickname was given to me that day.



What a cute story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik

Thik - yep
Jersey - originally from - yep
Chik - YEP!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> What a cute story! Thanks for sharing!





mergirl said:


> awww.. best name story EVER!!!



I'm so embarrassed of that nickname... :doh:


----------



## candygodiva (Sep 22, 2008)

Candy Godiva was a spur of the moment decision one day while riding around in the car with Tommy before building my website. I had to choose a "stage" name, and it was the best I could come up with.
Candy is my real name, and I love the story of Lady Godiva. I never even though about the Godiva chocolates, at least not on that day.

Lady Godiva Wiki - Godiva (or Godgifu) (fl. 980-1064)[1] was an Anglo-Saxon noblewoman who, according to legend, rode naked through the streets of Coventry in England in order to gain a remission of the oppressive taxation imposed by her husband on his tenants. The name "Peeping Tom" for a voyeur originates from later versions of this legend in which a man named Tom had watched her ride and was struck blind or dead.

I thought the part about "Peeping Tom" to be ironic, since my Tommy is quite the voyeur, and I'm happiest being as nakie as the day I was born.


----------



## Proner (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a surfer, precisely a bodyboarder and i ride in a stance called prone so some of my friend called me "proner"


----------



## mergirl (Sep 23, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Candy Godiva was a spur of the moment decision one day while riding around in the car with Tommy before building my website. I had to choose a "stage" name, and it was the best I could come up with.
> Candy is my real name, and I love the story of Lady Godiva. I never even though about the Godiva chocolates, at least not on that day.
> 
> Lady Godiva Wiki - Godiva (or Godgifu) (fl. 980-1064)[1] was an Anglo-Saxon noblewoman who, according to legend, rode naked through the streets of Coventry in England in order to gain a remission of the oppressive taxation imposed by her husband on his tenants. The name "Peeping Tom" for a voyeur originates from later versions of this legend in which a man named Tom had watched her ride and was struck blind or dead.
> ...


ahh excellent! Ive always thought that "Candy Godiva" was a brilliant nomb de plumbe!!


----------



## adriantcu (Sep 28, 2008)

I would normally say my screen name is simple...my first name, plus the college I graduated from....but honestly I think there is a bit more to it

I think rather than using some pseudonym or moniker...I chose my real name because I am honestly pretty proud of who I am. Not vain, just happy with what I have become in my wiser years 

As far as the reference to my alma mater, i'm really happy to have been a part of a university that values its students and their contributions to society. I'm also proud that I have been able to return and share some of my wisdom and contribute to a group of young men there doing great things on the baseball diamond. Go frogs!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 29, 2008)

My nickname is Punkin, because I absolutely adore pumpkins and my favorite fairytale is Cinderella (my name is Ella). The 1024 is my birthday, October 24. On the old boards I was known as Punkindreamer. I tried using that name when logging onto the new boards, but just couldn't for some reason.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 14, 2008)

unfortunately mine isn't as obvious as "feedmebutter" or anyone cool like that. 

well, mine is QueenB because my bf and i thought it was cute haha. it's sort of a long inside joke between us, though.

:blush:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 14, 2008)

My user name isn't fancy or anything.
First and middle name.


----------



## kayrae (Oct 14, 2008)

My name's Kresta Rae. 

K. Rae = kayrae


----------



## garbled (Oct 14, 2008)

Garbled, because i tend to type and talk to quickly.


----------



## Sirkaril (Oct 14, 2008)

Sir Karil is the variation of a knight's name from an old pc game I used to play.


----------



## luvsumluscious (Jan 4, 2012)

a different wat to spell "loves'em luscious"


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 4, 2012)

(I have an overactive sense of humor here, so please don't take this seriously!).

RabbitScorpion=

My Asian and Western astrological signs (ironic, as I'm into astronomy and place no faith in astrology)

-or-

I may look soft and timid from the front, but can deliver quite a sting.

-or-

I'd like to breed with reckless abandon and loiter in the sand on a tropical beach.


----------



## agnieszka (Jan 8, 2012)

i got my first name a s a nic as I knew it will not be taken by anyone :happy:
My long-term online nick is nimlien (a LOTR fan created it for me long time ago)


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 9, 2012)

My username is the same as my gamertag on xbox live and when I was making my gamertag, I thought to myself, I want to make something cool so that people know that I mean business. By stating that I was a machine, I thought I was going to have to own up to the things that make me a machine when I play video games. Basically just saying I was kick ass and not to mess with me.. And it's just stuck ever since. My friends now call me a machine. It just worked hahah.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 9, 2012)

Since I have a slight obsession with guitars.  Mine is taken from a couple of pioneers in guitar history.

*Leo* Fender and Orville *Gibson*, founders of Fender and Gibson guitars respectively.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 10, 2012)

I got Blackhawk from the Native American Chief Black Hawk. I've been using it since I first started using the Internet in 1996.

Here's a summary of his history...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Hawk_(Sauk_leader)


2293 is the year that my favorite Star Trek movie is set in... 'Star Trek 6: The Undiscovered Country'.

So thus you have Blackhawk2293


----------



## penguin (Jan 10, 2012)

I chose penguin because I wanted to use a name I hadn't used on any other site, and penguins are pretty cool.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 10, 2012)

Lamia is a vampire in greek myth that seduces men and sucks out their souls....*of course later I found out they also eat children...ewww*

Anyway I wanted something dark and sexy and dangerous. Of course people often mistake it for Labia. I've used it on other sites and it's apparently a common name in some middle eastern countries as people seem to think I am middle eastern....when I tell them the meaning they stop talking to me lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 10, 2012)

*HDANGEL15 = 
H is for Harley
D is for Davidson
I am an ANGEL of course 
 I am born on the 15th

no stinking HARD DRIVES for me*


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Aust99 - I'm from Australia and the 99 was just random... easy to remember. When I made the account I didn't realise I would be sticking around for so long.... Not much thought went into it but I like it now... It grew on me I guess.


----------



## lost_lenore (Jan 10, 2012)

i stole my name from edgar allen poe. in the raven, he talks about mourning the loss of his beloved, lenore. 

it's one of my favorite poems, and he's one of my favorite authors.. :]

so, no... my name is not lenore. it's cj. :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 11, 2013)

My username ClutchingIA19 is something that I just wrote down on paper. Clutching represents the fact I am a gearhead and also shows irony because I don't have the patience for a clutch. IA means my first two initials Ian A.. 19 represent the fact that I was almost 19 when I joined Dimensions.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 12, 2013)

DharmaBean

I study Buddhism, and Dharma is pretty important to me. Dharma being " The state of Nature as it is"...or "the Laws of Nature." I'm a fat girl, have been my whole life. It's the law of my nature.

Bean- I'm a coffee addict. I FRIGGEN LOVE coffee, and bleed the nectar of gods. 


Plus, one of the best coffee beans out there is Dharmabeans from Raven's Brew. "Improve your Karma, Drink Dharma"


----------



## balletguy (Jan 12, 2013)

I had been taking ballet for yaers...and I am a guy..so there you go


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 12, 2013)

Shinobi = Ninja

Hime-Sama = Japanese honourific for princess/lady/queen

It was unique and not taken so I went with it, and I think at the time I was watching Naruto subbed so there you go. I don't think I am high maintenance like a name such as this would suggest, maybe I am I don't know.


----------



## Pandasaur (Jan 13, 2013)

I like cuddly pandas...and I like Tyrannosauruses because of their tiny arms

I hope to see one combined before I die


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine speaks for itself lol I'm a gal from Newfoundland and here we're Newfies hence newfiegal


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm a weirdo in general, and 890 are the last numeric digits on the keyboard. Something quick and easy.


----------



## MattB (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine is very intricate, and requires a decoder ring of which only two are in existence. I have one, Dave has the other...


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 15, 2013)

MattB Just For You!


----------



## MattB (Jan 15, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> MattB Just For You!



Hey, those meetings are secret!


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 16, 2013)

Lovelocs- combining love, and my hairstyle, and also this.


----------



## Oona (Jan 16, 2013)

Oona is the faerie from Legend. My user title is a quote she says from the movie.

I loved that movie growing up and I still love it.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 16, 2013)

Nothing stands the pressure of the Clash City Rockers.


fav clash song


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 21, 2013)

Mine may seem like just a name to you, but linda in my language means beautiful. I didn't want to put Linda only because seems a bit arrogant to me, even though that's just an English name too...So Melinda to me is kind of a hidden beauty...333 means I'm just half naughty?


----------

